# Arts and crafts I like to make[emoji4]



## jen32245 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some of my creations


----------



## jen32245 (Jun 29, 2019)

jen32245 said:


> Some of my creations
> View attachment 79242
> View attachment 79244
> View attachment 79246
> ...


I don't know why they came out all sideways


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

jen32245 said:


> I don't know why they came out all sideways


Whew! I thought they were caught in Dorian!


----------



## jen32245 (Jun 29, 2019)

po boy said:


> Whew! I thought they were caught in Dorian!


Haha


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Very pretty. I especially love driftwood with blue glass.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Jen, Love them all! Am not as creative as you. I would have to copy one. 3 sisters and I r doing a craft together at Thanksgiving time. After extensive research on internet, esp. Pinterest, I got us each a Putz church and we will be decorating them. Collected lots of stuff.


----------

